# Wu Taijiquan Competition form



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2017)

Wu Taijiquan Competition form - Blog Post

Wu Style Taijiquan






_Master Wu Chuan Yau's eldest son, second generation_


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 17, 2017)

Why did everything start looking like Wu?  What is it about Wu that made it permeate all else you were doing?

Maybe the universe was trying to tell you something...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Why did everything start looking like Wu?  What is it about Wu that made it permeate all else you were doing?
> 
> Maybe the universe was trying to tell you something...



I have often wondered that myself, I never asked my first shifu about it, probably should have,  and I did not want to talk about it with my Yang Shifu when I started with him because he absolutely hates Wu style, Yang is good, Chen is good, Wu/Hao is ok, but he has no use for Wu.

I was doing some of what I could remember (which is not much) in my kitchen this morning and it felt pretty good


----------

